# Anyone into 2 channel audio?



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Just curious if anyone else is into 2 channel audio? I always have music playing somewhere in the house. I have 4 separate systems in our home as well as a 5.2 surround system in our media rm. 
My main system features custom built Japanese tube amplification and a beautiful version of a vintage Thorens turntable. While vinyl is my preferred listening source, I utilize digital sources throughout the home for easy access to all types of music, even the stuff my teens listen to! 
Would love to see pics of your systems.


----------



## ReelCarolina (Mar 12, 2018)

Cool! Nice to know there's another audiophile on TLF. I've wanted to play around with some analog stuff, but as of now I'm all digital. 5.2 surround in the den pretty standard. I have 4 Sonos zones throughout the house, all connects wired to a multi channel distribution amp. My "outside" zone is powered by a Crown commercial 70v amp that feeds 4 landscape speakers in the yard and an 8ohm sub amp that powers a outdoor burial 10" sub. Music and/or TV really sounds good out in the yard!

70v Landscape Speaker


8ohm 10" Sub


Coat closet converted to the "Command Center" as my buddies have named :lol: It started out super clean, but the equipment has doubled since installation and my eagerness to install trumped my desire for clean wire management.


Lastly back porch with two architectural speakers in the ceiling and TVs mounted. I'm outside whenever possible!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ReelCarolina said:


> Cool! Nice to know there's another audiophile on TLF. I've wanted to play around with some analog stuff, but as of now I'm all digital. 5.2 surround in the den pretty standard. I have 4 Sonos zones throughout the house, all connects wired to a multi channel distribution amp. My "outside" zone is powered by a Crown commercial 70v amp that feeds 4 landscape speakers in the yard and an 8ohm sub amp that powers a outdoor burial 10" sub. Music and/or TV really sounds good out in the yard!
> 
> 70v Landscape Speaker
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

ReelCarolina, 
your set up looks great. I use the Sonos system as well. All hard wired. But all my areas have their own dedicated amps. 2 of my Sonos Connect boxes have been modified to improve sound quality. Outdoors I have roof deck and main patio systems, nothing buried. Both use Custom Built James Loudspeakers and Velodyne Subs. Patio has a Peachtree Audio Nova SS220 integrated amp and the roof deck uses a Yamaha A-S501 integrated. I just installed an amazing system in my garage. 
Yamaha A-S2100 integrated driving a pair of JBL 3677 monsters. 
here are pics of the garage gear. I'll have to take pics of the other stuff.


----------



## ReelCarolina (Mar 12, 2018)

Your garage is awesome! I bet that system sounds sick. I wouldn't want to leave the garage! You've got some nice gear too. I want to get into some vinyl for sure. That might be a weekend project I need to tackle. Sonos certainly has the market cornered for ease of use, but does leave a little to be desired. A friend of mine had an old vinyl console restored a few months ago (new tubes, speakers, etc.) and wow! The warmth you get from vinyl and a tube amp is something that can't be replicated with today's tech.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

A great way to start with vinyl is a Rega Turntable. They make quite a few models that are affordable and sound great. There are ton's of inexpensive tube amps with decent phono stages to choose from. 
My problem is finding the time to sit down and listen.
Here's my Thorens TD125LB. Ortofon 12" tonearm and Ortofon SPU cartridge. Restored, rebuilt and custom plinth by Artisan Fidelity. It sounds wonderful, deep, full and rich.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I am into it big time on the recording side! A pair of super HQ tube mics into a grace V2 in the sweet spot of a live concert. I post my recordings on Archive.org. Here are a few..

https://archive.org/details/ryanadams2008-09-07.mk41.flac16
https://archive.org/details/um2009-04-09.m262.flac16


----------

